

Ask HN: Apart DO and Linode, are there other good alternatives? - pdappollonio

I&#x27;ve been seeing several startups hosted in other companies than DO and Linode. It will be good to know for new companies to have few clues regarding other cheap services where you can host your development projects while you, well, &#x27;develop&#x27; them.<p>I saw someone telling in another thread that, for example, RamNode.com is a well placed offer there, too.
======
latch
I recently discovered Vultr [1]. Slightly cheaper than DO with lots of
location. I only had a couple instances running up for a bit while I
benchmarked some code (I wasn't benchmarking them, so I didn't compare it to
someone else). Was alright.

I run my own "everything" box at Hetzner [2] and I've used OVH (France, though
they had a DC in Canada). OVH has gotten confusing, a lot of different brands
(SoYouStart, OVH, Kimsufi and all types of stocking issues...so I'll let you
google it if you really want). Both of these completely decimate pretty much
anything else for the price.

Finally, there was a recent story about Atlantic.net offering a 0.99 SSD-
backed VPS [3]

[1] [https://www.vultr.com/](https://www.vultr.com/)

[2] [http://www.hetzner.de/en/](http://www.hetzner.de/en/)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8389477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8389477)

~~~
mrlinx
Just wish there was one option where I could download my snapshots. Untrap my
images!

~~~
ZenoArrow
Isn't that a good use case for Docker?

~~~
atmosx
Yes that's exactly what docker is about.

------
nreece
You can find many on [http://lowendbox.com](http://lowendbox.com)

~~~
shiftpgdn
Lowendbox was bought by ChicagoVPS and basically exists to serve as a shill
forum for their many many brands. VPSBoard.com is a neutral third party site
where many low end boxers went to.

~~~
hackerboos
ChicagoVPS who were hacked.

Many of their customers lost data including myself.

------
joshmn
If you want the best bang for your buck, check out RunAbove [1] We've found
them to be excellent: performant, good people behind them, and the value is
unmatched.

[1] [http://RunAbove.com](http://RunAbove.com)

Disclaimer: Really, really happy customer.

------
dangrossman
[http://aws.amazon.com/free/](http://aws.amazon.com/free/)

If you're in an incubator/accelerator:

[http://www.softlayer.com/catalyst](http://www.softlayer.com/catalyst)

[http://rackspacestartups.com/](http://rackspacestartups.com/)

------
ZenoArrow
If you're looking to save money...
[http://lowendbox.com/](http://lowendbox.com/)

------
avinassh
I use Ramnode and I am really happy. The speeds and performance is really
good. However Ramnode does not provide any API like Digital Ocean. They use
SolusVM for VM management, which has some API endpoints, but nothing fancy.

------
thenomad
I run a few servers with Bytemark's BigV, which is very good. Definitely a
solid alternative for UK-based cloud hosting. A bit more expensive than DO but
much more customisable also.

I've heard good things about RamNode, especially performance-wise. Haven't
tested them.

------
kngspook
Slicehost, now owned by Rackspace and rebranded accordingly I think, used to
be almost exactly the same as Linode. To the point where, when I was picking
my first VPS box, I narrowed it down to those two, and then ended up picking
based on how pretty their websites were.

------
marketingadvice
OVH is awesome, super affordable but its dedicated boxes mostly.

Heroku is another option but quite expensive.

------
general_failure
Ramnode does not have a api if that matters.

Ec2 is an alternative. They have SSD these days.

